
What k-pop can teach us about design - __mrwhite__
https://medium.com/@JonathanZWhite/what-k-pop-can-teach-us-about-design-6253a85f469c#.kgcl2n5mz
======
Aelinsaar
Telling a story... good use of color, etc... These are not really lessons FROM
K-Pop. I guess K-Pop as much as any highly popular and commercialized product
is going to have to fit the bill though, but why study the shadow on the cave
wall instead of the perfect form?

~~~
__mrwhite__
The principles of good design definitely don’t come from k-pop. You’re right.
Any designer can go out and read about what constitutes good design.

I wanted to show designers that you can learn about design from any
communication medium… As long as they practice looking. So following along
your analogy, sometimes looking at shadows can be just as effective as the
original form.

~~~
dajohnson89
Also, k-pop is funner than a design textbook :)

